# Paddock Paradise



## edinburgh75 (26 January 2015)

We are canvassing opinion on paddock paradise systems. We have the perfect fields for it and have a similar system for our own horses. My question is, would anyone think a livery yard for natural grazing would be of interest or would we put people off?


----------



## JillA (26 January 2015)

I don't have all the correct surfaces but I do set up a track in spring and summer and have had liveries seek me out because of it - but they were from a forum where it is known and the benefits appreciated, you might have to do some marketing in your area. 
It didn't work here in winter though, it got too poached, so depends on your land and set up. TBH if you have somewhere horses can live out for most of the year you should do well - too many yards dictate minimal turn out between October and April in this area at least. You can't do it on the cheap though, there will be a fair amount of maintenance on your land, so you might need to charge a premium.


----------



## edinburgh75 (26 January 2015)

We have a valley field with a stream in the corner and is 30acres in a big rectangle with woods at the other end. We have worked out the feeding stations and tracks too. Our liveries have turn out all year already because of how our fields are managed so hopefully it will be a service that just adds to what we have.


----------



## Colouredwelsh (26 January 2015)

I was advised to use a paradise paddock earlier last year but as I'm on a livery yard it wasn't feasable. Fortunately I have seperate turnout so was allowed to put a round pen up to restrict grazing instead.


----------



## WindyStacks (27 January 2015)

If you were in my neck of the woods I'd be in there like a shot. Just like any business, you're going to appeal to a certain niche of clients - roll with it - they'll be your type!


----------

